# Just got approved for flex



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Hello . I received an welcome email saying I need to do the survey before they can approve. Do I need to have an android phone to finish the survey ? I plan to buy a android phone as soon as possible . Do they let you rent a phone ?


----------



## uber714 (Sep 20, 2015)

What is the survey link you got?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

To determine the eligibility . I think .


----------



## TriGee1 (Sep 17, 2016)

I just completed the survey last night for the second time. I did it on my laptop this time. The last time, I did it on my iPad. Before it started, they asked if I was on a computer, tablet or phone. After the survey was complete, they emailed a link with the Delivery app download link. 

I'm in the same boat as you. I'm going to buy an android this Saturday but I wanted to download it today to look around. I borrowed my brother's Galaxy and downloaded it. I'm not sure if they rent phones. 

I'm glad I didn't wait until I got my phone because they gathered my credentials, started the background check, connected my bank and had me watch what felt like 30 orientation videos all in the app.

They said the background check will take 3-5 days.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Okay thank you . I am thinking of buying an unlocked android phone and switch my SIM card when I'm doing flex. But do I actually need an android phone before I fill out the survey ?

Also is there a rating system like lyft and uber?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> Okay thank you . I am thinking of buying an unlocked android phone and switch my SIM card when I'm doing flex. But do I actually need an android phone before I fill out the survey ?
> 
> Also is there a rating system like lyft and uber?


No you only need an Android to download the actual app (you will need it to onboard and watch the videos)

Its different from Uber and Lyft. Your rating is based on whether you finish your deliveries, how many of your deliveries make it to your customer (if someone steals it off their porch unforunately we get docked for that), how dependable you are (showing up or cancelling at least 45 min for your shift) and if you are Prime Now how many deliveries you make before the deadline (usually two hours).

Again its not like Uber where you get a numerical rating. They measure the percentages of your work, but dont give you a number that leads to deactivation.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I submitted for my background check exactly a week ago and the app is still saying my background check is Pending. They ain't kiddin about how long it'll take. I've been antsy for days.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

How do you pick up the shift ? When do you commit to the shifts ? How long is a typical shift ?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

They are called 'blocks'. They assume you'll be able to complete one in 4 hours, and they'll pay you a set rate ($72 for example) regardless of whether you complete it in 4 hours or 6 hours (you can return whatever you have left after 4 hours if you want but apparently it's frowned upon).


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Is that every market ?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

unPat said:


> How do you pick up the shift ? When do you commit to the shifts ? How long is a typical shift ?


WATCH THE VIDEOS!!!!

All your questions will be answered.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

TriGee1 said:


> They said the background check will take 3-5 days.


Same here -- 9 days ago. I'm 100% sure my background is squeaky clean, I just passed Uber's, and I get continuous checks for work and other things. So I think they're backed up, at least for Chicago.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> How do you pick up the shift ? When do you commit to the shifts ? How long is a typical shift ?


Your best chance to get blocks is to grab them at 10pm local for the following day. The app will sometimes send you notifications when there are blocks but it is really hit and miss!

Length depends if you signed up for dot com logistics or prime now. I can speak for dot com

Shifts are anywhere from 1 hour to 4. You typically want to avoid one hours. Not worth the hassle. 4 hours are best, how long it takes is up to you. The luckiest drivers here can do them in 2 but it depends on how many packages they give you how spread out they are and how fast you are. Some of us have some good shortcuts to help us cut time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> you can return whatever you have left after 4 hours if you want but apparently it's frowned upon)


They do not want you to do that anymore, you risk deactivation according to our new contract


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They do not want you to do that anymore, you risk deactivation according to our new contract


So, EXTREMELY frowned upon.


----------



## TriGee1 (Sep 17, 2016)

How do I know if I signed up for logistics or prime now? The orientation videos showed both. I would rather do Logistics.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

You'll do whichever they need you to, it's not a choice you have.


----------



## jaywaynedubya (Feb 17, 2015)

anyone got the tinyurl download link, the one i got shows an error.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

TriGee1 said:


> How do I know if I signed up for logistics or prime now? The orientation videos showed both. I would rather do Logistics.


I think it depends on which warehouse you chose/were assigned. The warehouse I work out of only does logistics.


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

jaywaynedubya said:


> anyone got the tinyurl download link, the one i got shows an error.


You should have received an email similar to the attached about the Q&A sessions. Click on one of the links during the designated times; they give out the download in the chat of the webinar.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> You'll do whichever they need you to, it's not a choice you have.


Thats not true it depends on what warehouse you signed up for



TriGee1 said:


> How do I know if I signed up for logistics or prime now? The orientation videos showed both. I would rather do Logistics.


What warehouse did you pick?


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

I also have no idea whether I'd be doing logistics or prime and I wasn't given an option of warehouse.

Is this something that happens AFTER the background check goes through? Because that would make sense.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> I also have no idea whether I'd be doing logistics or prime and I wasn't given an option of warehouse.
> 
> Is this something that happens AFTER the background check goes through? Because that would make sense.


Do you have the app? Let us know when you can pick a warehouse.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Yup, I opened the app just now and finally it says my background check was complete. The messed up part is I watched all the videos the night I installed the app, but had to go through them again just now (I fast forwarded through all of them).

OK, so there's 3 warehouse options in San Diego. It's either Miramar (DSD1) (com), San Diego (UCA6) Prime Now, or Carlsbad (DSD2) (com). I can't really be heading up to Miramar or Carlsbad every day so Prime Now is my only viable choice.

Also now that I've selected San Diego, I am showing no blocks available, I'm OK with that right now, but I've looked around the app and see no way to change the warehouse?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> Also now that I've selected San Diego, I am showing no blocks available, I'm OK with that right now, but I've looked around the app and see no way to change the warehouse


Thats because technically you are not supposed to change warehouses but if you email support and you havent done a delivery (as you have) they give step by step instructions on changing warehouses. The gist of it is you uninstall the app, clear app data then download thr app.

Getting blocks this time of day is near impossible. Your best bet is the 10 pm grab.


----------



## SlikkRikk (Sep 25, 2016)

Sweet, thanks! Kinda weird that you can't change warehouses IMO but whatever. I will be on 10PM like a hawk. I wanna do this! I did my first Postmates delivery and my first Doordash delivery today and it sucked! But it's because I didn't know what I was getting into and I just picked whatever came my way and there was a restaurant in a mall that I didn't know the location of, etc, but Flex seems like it'd be better.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

SlikkRikk said:


> Sweet, thanks! Kinda weird that you can't change warehouses IMO but whatever. I will be on 10PM like a hawk. I wanna do this! I did my first Postmates delivery and my first Doordash delivery today and it sucked! But it's because I didn't know what I was getting into and I just picked whatever came my way and there was a restaurant in a mall that I didn't know the location of, etc, but Flex seems like it'd be better.


Yeah! It may seem rough in the beginning but you will get better at it. There is a great community here to support you and all the other new flexers. I hope you guys dont hesitate to ask questions. We are all trying to make an honest buck.


----------



## KyloRen (Sep 8, 2016)

When I first started door dash I really didn't like it but now it's way more of a money maker than doing flex(not the prime one). If you do a 4 hour block I can generally get them done anywhere from 2-3 hours. But I have to drive 30 mins to get there and if it's a nigh shift you better count on going back because that's when you get the reject packages and most likely you'll be bringing one back. So factor that into your hourly. At least with door dash, I don't waste that hour of commute time. Don't be afraid to decline door dash orders that are too far away or that are a smaller amount( less tip most likely)


----------



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

SkinnieMinnie said:


> You should have received an email similar to the attached about the Q&A sessions. Click on one of the links during the designated times; they give out the download in the chat of the webinar.


I received the survey today as well. The tiny URL I received shows expired and nothing on the final page of the survey is click able so I can't request additional help. I sent an email to support for help but I haven't received anything back. Yet. I also have not yet received the email that the survey said it was going to send me after I had completed the survey...


----------



## Spies (Feb 12, 2016)

Add me to the growing list of folks that gets an expired error form the link to download the android app at the end of the initial survey today. I sent Amazon an email for what it's worth but I don't really expect to hear anything back from them anytime soon if ever. If anyone manages to get an android app link from Amazon that works I would love to know what it is. The expired link I got was tinyurl followed by dot followed by com followed by slash followed by jkwow57

Replying to myself I will try attending one of the Q&A sessions that SkinnieMinnie reported about to get this resolved. Thanks SkinnieMinnie!

Replying to myself yet again but I just received an email from Amazon with an updated link. I will see if this one works.



SkinnieMinnie said:


> You should have received an email similar to the attached about the Q&A sessions. Click on one of the links during the designated times; they give out the download in the chat of the webinar.


----------



## TriGee1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> What warehouse did you pick?


I've only picked my city so far. I'm still waiting for my background check to be completed. Will the warehouse name have Prime Now in the name? I want to avoid the Prime Now if I can.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I believe someone earlier said if the warehouse starts with "D" it is logistics and if it is "U" it is prime.

Someone else may want to verify. I am in Phoenix and DPX1 is logistics, so that may be true. (Of course,the prime guys operate out of the other side of the same building, not sure if their "warehouse" designation is different.)

g


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

ABwheels said:


> I received the survey today as well. The tiny URL I received shows expired and nothing on the final page of the survey is click able so I can't request additional help. I sent an email to support for help but I haven't received anything back. Yet. I also have not yet received the email that the survey said it was going to send me after I had completed the survey...


Well if you still haven't received an e-mail maybe Spies will message you the new tiny URL he receives. They change download link every day.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

gaj said:


> I believe someone earlier said if the warehouse starts with "D" it is logistics and if it is "U" it is prime.
> 
> Someone else may want to verify. I am in Phoenix and DPX1 is logistics, so that may be true. (Of course,the prime guys operate out of the other side of the same building, not sure if their "warehouse" designation is different.)
> 
> g


In my state logistics warehouses dont start with d or u so it depends. A google search will tell you if its logistics or prime now.


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

gaj said:


> I believe someone earlier said if the warehouse starts with "D" it is logistics and if it is "U" it is prime.


What do people feel is better, logistics or prime, and why?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Smashup said:


> What do people feel is better, logistics or prime, and why?


It comes down to your preferences, they are very similar.

Prime Now
(+++) You get tips, some people do really well
(+) If you are a favorite you can get favorable/easier routes.
(-) Lots of mileage and wear and tear on the car. Some people drive over 100 miles a day (requires more gas) going to and from the warehouse. So while you may make more money you will probably have more expenses than a dot.com driver.
(-) You have to make your deliveries within a certain time or else you are penalized.

Dot.Com
(+) Much less wear and tear on your car, you leave the warehouse once and if you do all your deliveries you don't have to come back. You may have to drive far out to get to your delivery city but all your deliveries are typically within a few miles of each other. (Expect to drive 10 or so miles total from your first package to your last package)
(+) You really don't have to worry about a time limit on your deliveries, technically there is a time given but many of them will already be late when you get them, so it's not like, "I have to deliver this specific package within the next hour." You just try to make all the deliveries within your block time.
(?) This is a wildcard since your location is new but the reason I drive Dot.Com is because it's possible to finish your work in less time (This one depends on where you drive) Where I live you can finish a 4 hour block in 2 hours/2.5 hours (Around 30 dollars an hour of pay) -- but some places they give you so many packages it takes 4 hours (or more) to finish. You will have to see what you can do.
(-----) No tips


----------



## Smashup (Sep 28, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> It comes down to your preferences, they are very similar.


Thanks, reading some of these threads, it's weird how inflexible Amazon seems to be in allowing its drivers to choose or change what or where they deliver. The tips sound nice, but where I am located (esp if I had a hybrid), I'd almost prefer logistics just to give me a paid way to drive around some really beautiful areas.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Smashup said:


> Thanks, reading some of these threads, it's weird how inflexible Amazon seems to be in allowing its drivers to choose or change what or where they deliver. The tips sound nice, but where I am located (esp if I had a hybrid), I'd almost prefer logistics just to give me a paid way to drive around some really beautiful areas.


Yeah its unforunate I have wondered out loud if it is because warehouses sometime have different rules. Some are really strict and some are lax I wonder if they assume people will always go to warehouses that give less packages.

You hit on another thing I love about this job. You find hidden gems, nice neighborhoods in your city you otherwise would never visit.


----------



## ABwheels (Oct 6, 2016)

I finally received my email, however now I receive error code 502 or just can load the next page upon signing in to the app. I Have a dorid turbo by Verizon. The support via Q&A doesn't have an answer that's not in the generic troubleshoot tab, maybe someone here has experienced the same issue and has a solution?


----------



## SkinnieMinnie (Sep 4, 2015)

So I've delivered for PrimeNow and didn't have to wear a lanyard. Just a shirt. Now that I've switched to logistics, and heading to a different warehouse, I'm unsure how to enter the location. I guess I'll just ask the security ppl when I get my first block.


----------

